# Steam-Spiele, SIcherheitskopie



## repe (27. April 2015)

Hey,

durch die ganze Modding-Affäre ist mir mal in den Sinn gekommen, mich mehr gog.com zu widmen. Nicht weil ich irgendwen oder irgendwas boykottieren will, sondern ich ein nette, freie Install - Datei runterladen kann, die ich mir dann auf eine DVD brennen kann, oder auf einer externen HD speichere oder was weiß ich was. Sollte Steam mal irgendwie "weg" sein, sind es auch meine Spiele - oder?

Deshalb: Könnte ich mir die Steamspiele runterladen, auch auf einer externen HD speichern und irgendwann mal "offline" spielen? Oder bin ich immer und überall an das Steamtool gebunden?
Sprich: Gibt es einen Weg meine Steamspiele dauerhaft zu speichern?


----------



## Moerli_me (27. April 2015)

Steam Spiele auf eine Externe Platte zu kopieren ist kein Problem.
Sie dann "irgendwann mal" wieder hervorzuholen und und womöglich noch ohne Steam zu spielen ist nicht "möglich" und wenn es ginge würde es hier keiner beschreiben dürfen. (Forenregeln!?)

Also nein ohne Steamtool geht nix...


----------



## TerrorPuschel (27. April 2015)

Naben repe,

Meines Wissens nach, ist es nicht möglich (auf dem legalen Wege) aktivierte Steamspiele ohne Steam zu spielen.

Falls du nur deine Spiele sichern möchtest, kannst du jeder Zeit dein Steam-Ordner auf deiner Festplatte auf eine externe HDD kopieren.
Diese kannst du dann jeder Zeit,(wenn du dein System neu installiert hast, Festplatten defekt, etc) wieder zurück in den Steam-Pfad kopieren.
So brauchst du nicht nochmal alle Spiele neu herunterladen bzw. von DVD installiern.


----------



## Olstyle (27. April 2015)

Es gibt gar nicht mal soo wenige Spiele die nicht über Steam verschlüsselt sind. Diese können auch ohne Client gespielt werden. Bei vielen anderen ist nur die eigentliche exe an Steam gebunden. Auch das ist nicht wirklich unknackbar, in Deutschland aber trotzdem nicht legal zu beheben.


----------

